# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Merge Workbooks Grayed Out

## Bill Barber

I want to merge an Excel Spreadsheet into a blank Workbook with a lot of
Macros behind the blank Workbook.

The Merge Workbook on the Drop Down Menu is grayed out.  I have never worked
with Excel so I am really struggling as to why it is Grayed out and also how
to do the merge.

Help will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in Advance

Bill

----------


## Gord Dibben

Bill

The Tools>Compare and Merge Workbooks is functional only when the workbook is
shared and you are merging more than one copy of the shared workbook.

See Help on this.

Make sure the copies of the shared workbook (shared workbook: A workbook set up
to allow multiple users on a network to view and make changes at the same time.
Each user who saves the workbook sees the changes made by other users.) that you
want to merge are all stored in the same folder. To do this, you must give each
copy a different name.
Open the copy into which you want to merge changes.
On the Tools menu, click Compare and Merge Workbooks.
If prompted, save the workbook.
In the Select Files to Merge into Current Workbook dialog box, click a copy that
has changes to be merged, and then click OK.
To merge more than one copy at the same time, hold down CTRL or SHIFT and click
the file names, and then click OK.


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP


On Fri, 5 May 2006 13:05:02 -0700, Bill Barber
<BillBarber@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>I want to merge an Excel Spreadsheet into a blank Workbook with a lot of
>Macros behind the blank Workbook.
>
>The Merge Workbook on the Drop Down Menu is grayed out.  I have never worked
>with Excel so I am really struggling as to why it is Grayed out and also how
>to do the merge.
>
>Help will be greatly appreciated.
>
>
>Thanks in Advance
>
>Bill

Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

----------

